# How To Play GBA On DS Without Slot 2



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

How To Play GBA Roms On Your DS Without A Slot 2

ITEMS NEEDED:
Any flashcart
WiFi
Win2DS
Visual Boy Advanced
GBA Roms

STEPS:
Get your rom
Start win2ds server on your PC
Start visualboy advanced on your PC
Boot the rom you want to play
It will start on the pC

Boot win2ds.nds on your ds
Connect to your PC
The game will be on the screen
Press START
Set Desired keys For A,B,L,R etc.
PLAY!
Just stay in your wifi range.

This also works with gamecube,ps2,xbox,wii,snes,nes almost everything even pc games

[/sarcasm]


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 6, 2009)

yes. i would play this with lots of lag rather than playing it on my pc [/sarcasm]


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2009)

Someone should sticky this [/sarcasm]

Couldn't resist...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

And useless thread of the day goes to... ROCKSTAR99!







Sigh...


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 6, 2009)

GuildMc you are soo boring.. Though I liked the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great topic! +1 for this. It really made my day.


----------



## N-TG (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine too 

Hahaha


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2009)

If this is fake then why is it not in the EOF...


----------



## azure0wind (Nov 7, 2009)

hmmm...
great post there rockstar99
although i don't really believe it...


----------



## zeromac (Nov 7, 2009)

In theroy they works


----------



## azure0wind (Nov 7, 2009)

yes, but in REALITY they didn't work.
i think?


----------



## wchill (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice way to put it though.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 7, 2009)

didnt another topic exactly like this get closed?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 7, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189358

This isn't funny dammit! Stop posting this crap!

THIS.SHIT.IS.NOT.FUNNY


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes its the same exact topic that was posted 2 min before this one I think by guess who. Yes rockstar.


----------



## mcboom (Nov 7, 2009)

OH MY GOD I AM PLAYING GBA GAMES ON MY [email protected]!!!

but seriously this is not funny.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 7, 2009)

inb4close


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 7, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> inb4close


AWWW. I WISH I COLD BE INB4CLOSE!!


----------



## mcboom (Nov 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4close


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2009)

Heh, I remember when this idea first came up. Ahhh, good times.


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

lol flames.
But i thought it was funny.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 7, 2009)

Now we wait for the noob flood to come asking for help with this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Heh, last post at 2:42, mine was at 3:43


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Now we wait for the noob flood to come asking for help with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They tend to say away from EoF because either they don't know about it, or they don't go on it because it doesn't raise post count


----------



## Law (Nov 7, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut

60% of the EoF says otherwise.


----------



## Rigle (Nov 9, 2009)

*Facepalm*


----------



## playallday (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG!!!!  I CAN PLAY EM CRYSIS ON MA DS!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Jdbye (Nov 10, 2009)

No.

An iPlayer can do it though.


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> No.


Why?


----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 11, 2009)

inb4close woot.

@Veho

because it doesnt like you. soz.


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> An iPlayer can do it though.



you know whats funny!
This person thinks its real LOL


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> This person thinks its real LOL


Are you refering to yourself in the first person again?


----------

